# Need Help (Focusrite Scarlett 8i6)



## nino8008 (May 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I am trying to callibrate my soundcard, but its harder to get it work than I thougt :dumbcrazy:

My Hardware:
Soundcard = Focusrite Scarlett 8i6
Mic = Behringer ECM8000

Software:
Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
REW 5.01 Beta 17 build 2967

My Soundcard has the Software called MixControl where I can route the buse/channels. I have set DAW 1 to Loopback 1 (left) and DAW 2 to Loop Back 2 (right). See attachement file for more information.

Then I set up the preferences in REW5 like in the attachement file. I also can hear the reference tone.

But when I finfish the callibration, the graph is only a straight line (seee attachement). Do I have the perfect soundcard or what am I doing wrong? :sad:

Thanks for your help


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

You really need the help of someone who is fully conversant about the ( Ins & Outs ) of MixControl .

You'll find that these software based mixers ( like MixControl ) are major stumbling blocking for newbs trying to get signal into ( & out of ) REW .
- It escapes ( most non-musicians ) that these mixers are meant to create heaphone mixes for players to monitor existing tracks ( to play along with while they are recording ) .

Having said all that, it's obvious ( to me ) that you have setup ( this software based mixer ) incorrectly .

For instance , 

*INPUTS:*

REW's inputs need to be connected to the hardware based ( choices seen within Focusrites' MixControl ).
- That would appear to be named "Anlg input 1" & "Anlg input 2" .
- The ( MixControl ) faders should ( most likely ) be kept down & off ( since usually , typically those input faders only effect the levels sent to the output of this type of monitoring mixer ) .










*OUTPUTS:*

According to the screenshot of your MixControl setup, you should be discovering REW's output signals appearing at ( your Scarlett 8i6 ) analog outputs, 1 & 2 .

*Creating a LoopBack ( for calibrating your soundcard )*

- These loopbacks must be made using a physical cable that connects your soundcards output to the input channel ( that'll ultimately ) be used with your test mic ( & reference timing chnl ) . 

- You've ( unfortunately ) become confused by the inclusion of a ( software based ) loopback circuit found within MixControl ( & mistakenly utilized it within your setup ). Don't use it ( that's why you're measurements are currently only flatlines ) .

:sn:


----------



## nino8008 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your reply! 

Although my english is not soo good, I try to understand what you mean. :sweat:

Well now I bought that missing cable and connect it as you can see in picture 1 (yellow circles).

In REW for input I cannot choose 'Anlg 1 input' or 'Anlg 2 input' (see picture 2 & 3 for input & output).

So I set the Output of REW to '1: Mon 1' and the Input to '3: Line 3'. And now I had to turn up the volume knob to the maximum to reach the level of -15dB (see picture 4). I hope I am doing right :bigsmile:

The Headroom is about 12dB (see picture 5).

And last but not least I got the expected graph, I hope it so at least. Can you check the .mdat File if everything I did is correct? Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, your setup is getting better now that you aren't using the builtin LoopBack circuit . .

- You ( & 1 ) can see from your current measurement (.mdat file ) that the line-out to line-in measurement doesn't really need a correction file . 
- The problem here is that actual REW testing requires the use of a mic pre-amp / therefore this line-out to line-in measurement is somewhat moot ( misleading & beside the point ).
- ( & ) Typically line level circuitry is "flatter" than the circuitry found in a pre-amp .

- ( Therefore ), I would chose "*1: Mic 1*" as the input channel for a *new loopback measurement* ( since this is the actual mic pre-amp that will get used ) . 
- Use the same output that you are currently using .




:sn:


----------



## nino8008 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks you so much, now everything is clear and its working 

Tomorrow I will receive the basstraps and acoustic foams so I hope there will be some measurable improvements in my homestudio


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Good to see Earl has got you going, I'll delete the posts in the V5 beta thread.


----------



## nino8008 (May 12, 2013)

@JohnM: Yes please, delete them thanks


----------

